# Lucky Day



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

After driving from Idaho and a few days pheasant hunting in ND. Seeing lots of birds but hunting with just me and my dog getting close to limit. While driving down the road today noticed a glint in the ditch, backed up to see what it was  It was a Beretta over and under
20 ga just laying there open and 2 shells loaded. Looked brand new not a mark on it . :beer: The hunting gods were looking down on me. :thumb: After a few minutes high fiving my dog it dawned on me... awl hell can't keep this. :eyeroll: What to do, sat around awhile no one showed up. Dam how to leave this guy a msg if he comes back. After a few minutes decided to leave my phone # in an empty water bottle (water tight) but wind was blowing 35 +. Decided needed something big he would notice and to secure the bottle so the wind would not blow it away. Went up the road a mile and found a big no hunting sign at a grave yard on a stake. Decided to barrow it. Wired the water btl to the sign and placed it where the gun was laying. Drove away secretly hoping he wouldn't find it.  After thinking what I would do with my new found gun...give it to wife...or give it to son in Alaska for Christmas. After notifying both of my good fortune and no calls after 5 hrs. Suddenly my cell rings with an unknown # Low and behold a Hunter from Penn on a high $$$ lodge hunt called to reclaim his gun. Seemed disappointed I wouldn't drive 40 miles to return it to him :wink: He came to get his gun and offered a bottle of Scotch (at my sons recommendation) which I graciously accepted. Day turned out good for all. Good karma ...got 2 more birds later to fill limit. :beer: What goes around comes around as my ole Dad used to tell me.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mental Note: Keep eyes peeled for empty water bottles with notes in them so I can claim lost expensive shotguns. :wink:


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Good deeds don't go unrewarded, a bottle of Scotch notwithstanding. The hunting gods will smile on you with other rewards, I'll bet. You would have not been able to look yourself in the mirror if you had not made a good faith effort to connect that gun with its owner. Well done!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Good people doing good things. We need more of this.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

What was the story as to how/why the gun got there? Nicely done


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

He said he was blocking for a drive on a little slough along the road. when they got to him he laid gun down to load dogs etc and forgot about gun. :-?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great story!


----------

